# Guess where Western States



## easyrider

This little cabin is really out of the way. The man who grew up here is why the cabin is semi-famous.


----------



## TravelTime

Who lived there?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TravelTime said:


> Who lived there?


That's what you're supposed to guess!!!!


----------



## controller1

Guess where. . .


----------



## easyrider

TravelTime said:


> Who lived there?



The hint I give is "Sundance".


----------



## Passepartout

Butch Cassidy- Robert Leroy Parker.


----------



## Firepath

The Ingalls?


----------



## TravelTime

easyrider said:


> The hint I give is "Sundance".



Robert Redford


----------



## easyrider

Passepartout said:


> Butch Cassidy- Robert Leroy Parker.



Yup. This is where Butch Casidy grew up.


----------



## easyrider

Anyone know this old building ?


----------



## WVBaker

Butch Cassidy's Childhood Home, Panguitch, Utah


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Anyone know this old building ?
> 
> View attachment 18540


Isn't that at Grand Canyon?


----------



## DaveNV

WVBaker said:


> Butch Cassidy's Childhood Home, Panguitch, Utah




Butch grew up in Panguitch?  How did I not know this?  I knew he grew up as a Mormon kid, but not where.  I like Panguitch!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

easyrider said:


> Anyone know this old building ?
> 
> View attachment 18540


Welp, if it were Santa Fe, #Luanne would be all over it, so I'll shoot in the dark. . . . Taos NM.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anybody recognize this?  Partial credit if you can even figure out what it is. But if you can do that you will at least be able to zero in on the location.


----------



## Passepartout

Canyon de Chelly?


----------



## Luanne

Passepartout said:


> Canyon de Chelly?


Or maybe Chaco Canyon?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> Canyon de Chelly?





Luanne said:


> Or maybe Chaco Canyon?


Impressive guesses, but not quite.  At least you've pretty much zeroed in on what it is.


----------



## Mcjohan

easyrider said:


> Anyone know this old building ?
> 
> View attachment 18540


Cabot’s Pueblo Museum by Palm Springs / Palm Desert


----------



## controller1

controller1 said:


> Guess where. . .
> 
> View attachment 18529



So, no takers?


----------



## easyrider

Mcjohan said:


> Cabot’s Pueblo Museum by Palm Springs / Palm Desert



Yes !!! The story of Cabot slowly building this dwelling was very interesting. If anyone heads to the Palm Springs area it is worth the trip to take the tour.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV

controller1 said:


> So, no takers?



I have no clue. Wild guess:  The Boy Scout Hall of Fame.  

Dave (wondering if such a thing even exists?)


----------



## easyrider

controller1 said:


> So, no takers?



Maybe a hint would help Robert.

Bill


----------



## controller1

easyrider said:


> Maybe a hint would help Robert.
> 
> Bill



There are mountains all around.


----------



## controller1

controller1 said:


> Guess where. . .
> 
> View attachment 18529





controller1 said:


> So, no takers?





easyrider said:


> Maybe a hint would help Robert.
> 
> Bill





controller1 said:


> First clue: There are mountains all around.



Second clue: "Ding dong . . ."


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this?  Partial credit if you can even figure out what it is. But if you can do that you will at least be able to zero in on the location.
> 
> View attachment 18543



Wupatki National Monument?


----------



## controller1

controller1 said:


> Guess where. . .
> 
> View attachment 18529



Third clue (this one should provide enough info for the correct answer): This is located halfway between a Sheraton timeshare and a Westin timeshare.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Wupatki National Monument?


Correct.   It's the Wukoki Ruins - an ancient pueblo.  And the illuminated hills in the distance are the western edge of the Painted Desert.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Here's another one for our sharp-eyed western experts. Hint: this is a well-known site inside a National Park.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Here's another one for our sharp-eyed western experts. Hint: this is a well-known site inside a National Park.
> 
> View attachment 18560



Petrified Forest?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Petrified Forest?
> 
> Dave


Excellent!  So try your hand at this. Hint - it's not the Petrified Forest or the Painted Desert.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Excellent!  So try your hand at this. Hint - it's not the Petrified Forest or the Painted Desert.
> 
> View attachment 18561



First guess is Grand Tetons.  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> First guess is Grand Tetons.
> 
> Dave


Nice guess but nope.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nice guess but nope.



Second guess:  Glacier National Park area.

If it's Colorado, I wouldn't know.  Have only driven through it once.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Second guess:  Glacier National Park area.
> 
> If it's Colorado, I wouldn't know.  Have only driven through it once.


Nope.


----------



## TheHolleys87

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Excellent!  So try your hand at this. Hint - it's not the Petrified Forest or the Painted Desert.
> 
> View attachment 18561


Denali, on one of the 30% of days that you can see her.


----------



## dagger1

easyrider said:


> Yup. This is where Butch Casidy grew up.
> 
> View attachment 18539


So Kaycee, Wyoming?  Cool!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TheHolleys87 said:


> Denali, on one of the 30% of days that you can see her.


Denali is correct.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

About 40 years ago I was introduced to calamari at this location - a wonderful open face calamari steak sandwich that I still remember to this day.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> About 40 years ago I was introduced to calamari at this location - a wonderful open face calamari steak sandwich that I still remember to this day.
> 
> View attachment 18585


I feel like I should know this one and will feel stupid when it's revealed.  My guess in Pismo Beach.

For some reason I am not able to copy any pictures into posts.  This just started a day or two ago.  If anyone has any suggestions, please send them on.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> About 40 years ago I was introduced to calamari at this location - a wonderful open face calamari steak sandwich that I still remember to this day.
> 
> View attachment 18585



I'm thinking somewhere near Monterey, Ca?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I'm thinking somewhere near Monterey, Ca?
> 
> Dave


Yes - that's the Old Fisherman's Wharf in Monterey. That photo was taken in 2008. 

Forty years ago, when I had the calamari sandwich, it was still a working wharf.  All the tourist activities were at the main wharf.  There were a couple of restaurants on the wharf that catered to the boat operators and hands.  One of those is where I ordered the calamari sandwich.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Where am I?


----------



## controller1

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Where am I?
> 
> View attachment 18590



You're outside of Jerome, Arizona at Audrey Shaft Park?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

controller1 said:


> You're outside of Jerome, Arizona at Audrey Shaft Park?


Correct.  We have a batch of incredibly sharp TUGgers hanging around today.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - that's the Old Fisherman's Wharf in Monterey. That photo was taken in 2008.
> 
> Forty years ago, when I had the calamari sandwich, it was still a working wharf.  All the tourist activities were at the main wharf.  There were a couple of restaurants on the wharf that catered to the boat operators and hands.  One of those is where I ordered the calamari sandwich.


See, I do feel stupid now.  At least I knew it was a wharf somewhere on the coast of California.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

How about this? It's not a wharf somewhere on the California coast.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> How about this? It's not a wharf somewhere on the California coast.
> 
> View attachment 18615



I know, but I'll give someone else a chance.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Okay, here's one


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> How about this? It's not a wharf somewhere on the California coast.
> 
> View attachment 18615


Tacoma Narrows Bridge, also known as Galloping Gertie?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I know, but I'll give someone else a chance.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for excusing yourself.  I actually thought about asking you not to respond in the post, because I figured it would be too easy for you.


----------



## Luanne




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> Tacoma Narrows Bridge, also known as Galloping Gertie?


Good guess, but nope.  Gallloping Gertie was the name given to the bridge that collapsed.  The replacement bridge was not a galloper.

BTW - the collapse of Gertie triggered an awareness of the importance of wind effects on all structures, not just bridges.  I have some peripheral involvement with a company that operates a boundary layer wind tunnel.  (A boundary layer wind tunnel is used for wind studies near the ground surface, and is very different from the atmospheric wind tunnels used to test airplanes.)  The biggest piece of their business is related to buildings - especially evaluating what happens when skyscrapers are located close together.  When two tall buildings are located close together and wind blows between them, the wind has to speed up to get through the constricted space, This creates a venturi effect, which pulls the buildings toward each other.  This is on top of the normal wind load, and can be a very significant factor.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> View attachment 18618


I recognized that one instantly. I'm going to do a DaveNW and pass, to give others a chance.

Edit - it isn't what I thought it was.  Still looks very familiar, though.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I recognized that one instantly. I'm going to do a DaveNW and pass, to give others a chance.


Just message me so I can let you know if you really are correct.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I recognized that one instantly. I'm going to do a DaveNW and pass, to give others a chance.



Kind of you, but no help - I have no idea.  Looks "Southwest-ish."  

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH

goblin valley state park or Bisti National Wilderness (they do have some similiarities), Pecos National Historic Park, Deception Pass Bridge (and State Park).

Ok now I will bow out.  LOL


----------



## dagger1

Take a guess:


----------



## Luanne

Sandy VDH said:


> goblin valley state park


I assume that was in response to the picture I posted. Nope, wrong state.  Not sure if anyone will get it since it's very, very hard to get into.  You need a guide, someone who knows the area, has a compass, or you'll never make it out.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> I assume that was in response to the picture I posted. Nope, wrong state.  Not sure if anyone will get it since it's very, very hard to get into.  You need a guide, someone who knows the area, has a compass, or you'll never make it out.



If Goblin Valley State Park is the wrong state (Utah), this makes me think it's Canyon de Chelly, NM? I know they have Guides there.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Take a guess:
> 
> View attachment 18642



No idea, but my mind immediately went to the Hallmark Greeting Card store.  LOL! 

How about some sort of clue?

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> If Goblin Valley State Park is the wrong state (Utah), this makes me think it's Canyon de Chelly, NM? I know they have Guides there.
> 
> Dave


No, this was probably too hard.  We visited this place with a "guide" that was a former employee of the USGS.  I've still never been to Canyon de Chelly.

Hint:

Little visited and largely unknown, the XXXXXXX is an amazingly scenic and colorful expanse of undulating mounds and unusual eroded rocks covering 4,000 acres, hidden away in the high desert of the San Juan Basin that covers the distant northwest corner of New Mexico, yet this area is just one of many similar regions in the region, the remainder even less publicized.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> No, this was probably too hard.  We visited this place with a "guide" that was a former employee of the USGS.  I've still never been to Canyon de Chelly.
> 
> Hint:
> 
> Little visited and largely unknown, the XXXXXXX is an amazingly scenic and colorful expanse of undulating mounds and unusual eroded rocks covering 4,000 acres, hidden away in the high desert of the San Juan Basin that covers the distant northwest corner of New Mexico, yet this area is just one of many similar regions in the region, the remainder even less publicized.



Thanks to your quote and my friend Google, I now know where this is.  Never heard of the place, but now I want to visit. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Thanks to your quote and my friend Google, I now know where this is.  Never heard of the place, but now I want to visit.
> 
> Dave


As I said, you need to go there with someone who knows the area AND has a compass.  At one point we had NO idea where we were.  NO way to back track.  It was an eerie feeling.  Our guide was a former USGS employee who had worked that area for years.  And he still carried a compass with him.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> As I said, you need to go there with someone who knows the area AND has a compass.  At one point we had NO idea where we were.  NO way to back track.  It was an eerie feeling.  Our guide was a former USGS employee who had worked that area for years.  And he still carried a compass with him.



Probably a very good thing he did.  I've heard the Rangers who work at Badlands National Park in South Dakota do the same thing.  A wrong turn or two, and it'd be easy to get completely lost. Yikes!

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Probably a very good thing he did.  I've heard the Rangers who work at Badlands National Park in South Dakota do the same thing.  A wrong turn or two, and it'd be easy to get completely lost. Yikes!
> 
> Dave


Our guide has found dinosaur bits and pieces out there.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Our guide has found dinosaur bits and pieces out there.



One of my semi-bucket list things - to go on a dinosaur dig.  I was a MAJOR dino lover as a kid, and the thrill has never really left me.  (I saw Jurassic Park in the theater three times the first week it came out. I had goosebumps of excitement, and I was in my 40's... )  Like so many kids who grew up in the 50s and 60s, I really wanted to be a paleontologist when I grew up.  That didn't happen, of course, and life took me in some other, very interesting directions.  But the dinosaur lover is still in me.  I like to visit museums and fossil exhibits that feature dinosaurs whenever I can.  The idea of spending time on a dig would be fascinating.  

Near Thermopolis, Wyoming, there was a company that used to take tourists out to a dig site so they could play in the dirt.  I wonder if they still do that? Hmm. Retirement goals...  

Dave


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> No idea, but my mind immediately went to the Hallmark Greeting Card store.  LOL!
> 
> How about some sort of clue?
> 
> Dave


Clue:  about 65 miles south of the first post...


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Clue:  about 65 miles south of the first post...



65 miles south of the OP's Panguitch cabin picture?  So I'm thinking that's along the way to the North Rim?  Like in the Jacob Lake area?  I see snow in your picture, nothing that would give a location.  ?

Dave


----------



## dagger1

Yes, the picture I posted is from 65 miles south of where I “thought” the OP’s cabin was.  I assumed that it was where the Hole in the Wall gang hung out (which was Kaycee, Wy.), but upon looking again it is the cabin where Butch was raised.  I have no idea where that is.  Sorry for the “mislead”.  My picture is of the North Platte River just outside Casper, Wyoming.


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Yes, the picture I posted is from 65 miles south of where I “thought” the OP’s cabin was.  I assumed that it was where the Hole in the Wall gang hung out (which was Kaycee, Wy.), but upon looking again it is the cabin where Butch was raised.  I have no idea where that is.  Sorry for the “mislead”.  My picture is of the North Platte River just outside Casper, Wyoming.



Nice area. I'd have had no idea it was the North Platte.  Southern Wyoming has some really nice views.

Dave


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> Nice area. I'd have had no idea it was the North Platte.  Southern Wyoming has some really nice views.
> 
> Dave


 Casper is actually more central Wyoming, beautiful in an austere kind of way.  One of our favorite places (my wife is from there, her family is still there.). We are there every July...


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Casper is actually more central Wyoming, beautiful in an austere kind of way.  One of our favorite places (my wife is from there, her family is still there.). We are there every July...



I've been across Wyoming East to West on I-80, West to East and back from Yellowstone to Rapid City, and South to North along the western edge.  Closest I've been to the central part of the state is Thermopolis.  Haven't been to Casper. Yet. 

Dave


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> I've been across Wyoming East to West on I-80, West to East and back from Yellowstone to Rapid City, and South to North along the western edge.  Closest I've been to the central part of the state is Thermopolis.  Haven't been to Casper. Yet.
> 
> Dave


You were fairly close to Casper when you were in Thermop...  It’s about a 2 hour drive northwest of Casper.  You pass through the Wind River Canyon which is gorgeous.


----------



## dagger1

Here’s another of our favorite views:


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Here’s another of our favorite views:
> 
> View attachment 18663



That's very nice!  Wyoming is a very underrated state.  A million years ago I dated a girl from Lovell. We drove to Powell from there.  Great area.  Very nice people.

Dave


----------



## geoand

DaveNW said:


> One of my semi-bucket list things - to go on a dinosaur dig.  I was a MAJOR dino lover as a kid, and the thrill has never really left me.  (I saw Jurassic Park in the theater three times the first week it came out. I had goosebumps of excitement, and I was in my 40's... )  Like so many kids who grew up in the 50s and 60s, I really wanted to be a paleontologist when I grew up.  That didn't happen, of course, and life took me in some other, very interesting directions.  But the dinosaur lover is still in me.  I like to visit museums and fossil exhibits that feature dinosaurs whenever I can.  The idea of spending time on a dig would be fascinating.
> 
> Near Thermopolis, Wyoming, there was a company that used to take tourists out to a dig site so they could play in the dirt.  I wonder if they still do that? Hmm. Retirement goals...
> 
> Dave


I got absolutely terrified at Jurassic Park & walked out. Last thing I remember is Jeff in the outhouse.


----------



## DaveNV

geoand said:


> I got absolutely terrified at Jurassic Park & walked out. Last thing I remember is Jeff in the outhouse.



Actually, I think that was the lawyer.  Jeff Goldblum's character was in the back of the Jeep with a broken leg. 

I found the movie pretty exciting, albeit a bit scary.  As Jeff Goldblum's character says in a later JP film, “Oh, yeah. Oooh, ahhh, that’s how it always starts. Then later there’s running and screaming.”  Kind of like when Jaws first came out.  Saw that one in the theater several times, too. 

Dave


----------



## geoand

Obviously the details escaped me. Never saw Jaws. Also never completed space flick that had monster erupt from chest


----------



## sue1947

Here are 2 lighthouses.  Name both the location and the nearest timeshare for each one; they are both lovely spots in the spring.


----------



## sue1947

More lighthouses.  Name both the lighthouse and the nearest timeshare.  The timeshares are lesser known ones but great for those looking for outdoor activities year round.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> View attachment 18618


Luanne - I think you need to offer some hints.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Luanne - I think you need to offer some hints.


New Mexico
On the Santa Fe trail


----------



## DaveNV

geoand said:


> Obviously the details escaped me. Never saw Jaws. Also never completed space flick that had monster erupt from chest



Aliens.  Made Sigourney Weaver a star. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

sue1947 said:


> Here are 2 lighthouses.  Name both the location and the nearest timeshare for each one; they are both lovely spots in the spring.
> View attachment 18709View attachment 18710


I thought the second one was the lighthouse in Pacific Grove, CA.  There are two timeshares fairly close, Pacific Grove Plaza and Pine Acres.  The setting looks right, but I'm not completely sure about the shape of the lighthouse.


----------



## sue1947

Luanne said:


> I thought the second one was the lighthouse in Pacific Grove, CA.  There are two timeshares fairly close, Pacific Grove Plaza and Pine Acres.  The setting looks right, but I'm not completely sure about the shape of the lighthouse.



Nope; you are off by over 1000 miles.  
Sue


----------



## DaveNV

@sue1947:  Great pictures.  I have no idea which is which, but they look cool.  

Dave


----------



## Luanne

sue1947 said:


> Nope; you are off by over 1000 miles.
> Sue


Then I have NO idea.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> More lighthouses.  Name both the lighthouse and the nearest timeshare.  The timeshares are lesser known ones but great for those looking for outdoor activities year round.
> 
> View attachment 18711View attachment 18712View attachment 18713


The second one in this set (bright red roof) is at Discovery Park in Seattle.

The first one looks like it could be Cape Disappointment.

On the third one, I'm pretty sure that's Mt. Baker is in the distance, looking to the northest.  So lining up the angles, the picture must have been taken from somewhere on the Olympic Peninsula, looking to the northeast.  I don't know my Olympic Peninsula lighthouses, but I don't know any south of the Kingston Ferry terminal.  So we've to be somewhere on the shore north of Kingston, or in the Port Townsend area, or perhaps around Dungeness Spit.


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The second one in this set (bright red roof) is at Discovery Park in Seattle.  Nope; wrong state
> 
> The first one looks like it could be Cape Disappointment.  Yep; there are 2 timeshares:  Worldmark Long Beach and Surfside.
> 
> On the third one, I'm pretty sure that's Mt. Baker is in the distance, looking to the northest.  So lining up the angles, the picture must have been taken from somewhere on the Olympic Peninsula, looking to the northeast.  I don't know my Olympic Peninsula lighthouses, but I don't know any south of the Kingston Ferry terminal.  So we've to be somewhere on the shore north of Kingston, or in the Port Townsend area, or perhaps around Dungeness Spit.
> Close enough:  It's the Point Wilson lighthouse at Fort Worden in Port Townsend, WA.  2 timeshares are Kala Point and WM Discovery Bay.


----------



## easyrider

Sue, I think the little Lighthouse is in Uculet and the closest resort is Wild Shore. You can see the little lighthouse when you are in the Carolina Chanel.

Boy, was I off. lol

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> The second one in this set (bright red roof) is at Discovery Park in Seattle.  Nope; wrong state


Hmm - it's a close ringer.  But I pulled up some of my picks of the West Point lighthouse, and it's definitely not Discovery Park, though the architectural styles are quite similar.  Possibly they're both WPA projects, with the same design team in charge. That's often the case.


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Sue, I think the little Lighthouse is in Uculet and the closest resort is Wild Shore. You can see the little lighthouse when you are in the Carolina Chanel.
> 
> Boy, was I off. lol
> 
> Bill


Yep.  From the Wild Pacific trail.  I'd love to get an exchange into that timeshare, but it's not likely.  I've had requests in over the years as it changed names and affiliations.  
Sue


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> That's very nice!  Wyoming is a very underrated state.  A million years ago I dated a girl from Lovell. We drove to Powell from there.  Great area.  Very nice people.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 18734



Isn't it Wyoming that has the lowest population density in the country?  Fewest people per square mile, and where livestock outnumber the people?  Something like that.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Isn't it Wyoming that has the lowest population density in the country?  Fewest people per square mile, and where livestock outnumber the people?  Something like that.
> 
> Dave


Nope, that would be Alaska.  As a whole, there were 93 residents per square mile in the U.S., and Alaska was the *state* with the *lowest population density*, with 1.3 residents per square mile.


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> Isn't it Wyoming that has the lowest population density in the country?  Fewest people per square mile, and where livestock outnumber the people?  Something like that.
> 
> Dave


Alaska may be lower population per square mile, not sure.  But Wyoming is the least populated state, less than 580,000 total residents.


----------



## Luanne

dagger1 said:


> Alaska may be lower population per square mile, not sure.  But Wyoming is the least populated state, less than 580,000 total residents.


Dave said "fewest people per square mile".  That's Alaska.


----------



## 10spro

Here's one. Guess where...


----------



## dagger1

Luanne said:


> Dave said "fewest people per square mile".  That's Alaska.


Yes..  Alaska is definitely lower population per square mile even though they have almost 200,000 more residents than Wyoming.


----------



## DaveNV

dagger1 said:


> Yes..  Alaska is definitely lower population per square mile even though they have almost 200,000 more residents than Wyoming.



You are both right.  I was thinking of the Continental US states.  Alaska is like this whole other country.  

Dave


----------



## jpfordz

sue1947 said:


> Here are 2 lighthouses.  Name both the location and the nearest timeshare for each one; they are both lovely spots in the spring.
> View attachment 18709


Looks like you've been to Fort Rod Hill and Worldmark Victoria.


----------



## Greg G

As others have noted the place the lighthouse names I believe are Amphitrite lighthouse , Barkley sound - Ucluelet,  and Fisgard Lighthouse at Ford Rod Hill in Victoria BC


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> You are both right.  I was thinking of the Continental US states.  Alaska is like this whole other country.
> 
> Dave


And Uclulet isn't even in the US.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another nice looking bridge.  I see no one has guessed the other one I put up - a hint for that previous one.  It's in a State Park in Washington.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

And we can do another lighthouse:


----------



## Passepartout

Here's a big ol' softball right over the plate:




And this is associated- sort-of.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> Here's a big ol' softball right over the plate:
> View attachment 18748y


Recognized instantly.  I'll let others try to guess.


----------



## Passepartout

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Recognized instantly.  I'll let others try to guess.


I knew you'd peg it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> I knew you'd peg it.


You're Evel!


----------



## DaveNV

I'll pass on ^^^. Too easy.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And
> 
> And Uclulet isn't even in the US.



Seems like it though. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Passepartout said:


> Here's a big ol' softball right over the plate:
> View attachment 18748
> 
> And this is associated- sort-of.
> 
> View attachment 18751



I now some ashes that were scattered at both places. Nice pics Jim.

Bill


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Seems like it though.
> 
> Bill


 Fisgard LH and Victoria is one of my favorite spots.  I didn't connect the dots to realize this was limited to the states.  

We still don't have an answer for the second photo in the series of 3.   It's also in a state park.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I see no one has guessed the other one I put up - a hint for that previous one. It's in a State Park in Washington.


Sandy guessed Deception Pass bridge.


----------



## sue1947

Passepartout said:


> Here's a big ol' softball right over the plate:
> View attachment 18748
> 
> And this is associated- sort-of.
> 
> View attachment 18751


In the late '70's, I lived in Mountain Home and used to drive down under the bridge to the Blue Lakes area.  Really spectacular.


----------



## controller1

DaveNW said:


> You are both right.  I was thinking of the Continental US states.  Alaska is like this whole other country.
> 
> Dave



Oops, one of my pet peeves. Alaska IS part of the Continental United States as it is part of the North American continent. Perhaps you were thinking of the contiguous United States!


----------



## DaveNV

controller1 said:


> Oops, one of my pet peeves. Alaska IS part of the Continental United States as it is part of the North American continent. Perhaps you were thinking of the contiguous United States!



Ok, I chose the wrong word.  (No surprise - I do it a lot.)  Contiguous is what I was thinking.  Man, I need more coffee... 

DVE


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandy VDH said:


> goblin valley state park or Bisti National Wilderness (they do have some similiarities), Pecos National Historic Park, Deception Pass Bridge (and State Park).
> 
> Ok now I will bow out.  LOL


Missed this post.  Yes, Deception Pass is correct.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Fisgard LH and Victoria is one of my favorite spots.  I didn't connect the dots to realize this was limited to the states.
> 
> We still don't have an answer for the second photo in the series of 3.   It's also in a state park.
> 
> 
> Sandy guessed Deception Pass bridge.


If you're replying on my lighthouse, Fisgard is not correct.


----------



## Luanne

Sandy VDH said:


> goblin valley state park or Bisti National Wilderness (they do have some similiarities), Pecos National Historic Park, Deception Pass Bridge (and State Park).
> 
> Ok now I will bow out.  LOL


I missed this as well.  Yes, you are correct for mine.


----------



## Passepartout

sue1947 said:


> In the late '70's, I lived in Mountain Home and used to drive down under the bridge to the Blue Lakes area.  Really spectacular.


You wouldn't recognize it today.


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you're replying on my lighthouse, Fisgard is not correct.


No, Fisgard Lighthouse is the National Historic Site in/near Victoria; it's the red brick on in my first picture.  
Sue


----------



## jpfordz

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And we can do another lighthouse:
> 
> View attachment 18745







__





						Sheringham Point Lighthouse
					





					sheringhamlighthouse.org


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

jpfordz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheringham Point Lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheringhamlighthouse.org


Nope.  And as a hint to two pictures, the photos of the lighthouse and of the suspension bridge were taken in the same general location, within one hour of each other.


----------



## easyrider

I like this bar.

Bill


----------



## Mcjohan

easyrider said:


> I like this bar.
> 
> BillView attachment 18792


Genoa!


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> I like this bar.
> 
> BillView attachment 18792



Genoa, Nevada?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

How about this one?





Dave


----------



## easyrider

Mcjohan said:


> Genoa!





DaveNW said:


> Genoa, Nevada?
> 
> Dave



It is officially the Genoa Bar and Saloon. Oldest bar in Nevada and a fun place to visit people. David Wallys Resort is a short walk away.

Bill


----------



## Mcjohan

DaveNW said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 18798
> 
> Dave


Mendenhall?


----------



## DaveNV

Mcjohan said:


> Mendenhall?



Yep.  Sure was impressive! Saw it during a HAL cruise about three years ago.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

I doubt that anyone figures this out. Behind the water fall is the "Bat Cave" which actually is named for the items in front of the cave.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Yep.  Sure was impressive! Saw it during a HAL cruise about three years ago.
> 
> Dave


Though we have friends and relatives who are avid cruise people, we've never done one.  It hasn't seemed to fit our lifestyle.  I also cut my professional teeth working in public health engineering, and even before COVID-19 I was wary of cruise ships as infectious disease emporia.  (In much the same way I was not surprised that Chipotle proved to be a disease transmission pipeline when I learned more about their food preparation and handling procedures.)

I think DW may have had a smidgen of interest after hearing her sister and BIL wax about their cruise experiences and upcoming plans at a family wedding last October.  Right now I think her vision of an ideal cruise experience is a ship at sea, with her not on board.


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> I doubt that anyone figures this out. Behind the water fall is the "Bat Cave" which actually is named for the items in front of the cave.
> 
> View attachment 18805



Isn't that Boulder Cave east of WA's Chinook Pass near Whistlin Jack's and the turn off to Bumping Lake?   There's a nice short hike there.


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> Isn't that Boulder Cave east of WA's Chinook Pass near Whistlin Jack's and the turn off to Bumping Lake?   There's a nice short hike there.



Yes it is !!! This is one of the places we frequent in the summer. We hike down Devil Creek off of NF 1709 and end up at the top of the water fall. There are morels and occasionally truffles in the area if you know where they hide.

Bill


----------



## geoand

DaveNW said:


> Ok, I chose the wrong word.  (No surprise - I do it a lot.)  Contiguous is what I was thinking.  Man, I need more coffee...
> 
> DVE


I do that a lot too. Mainly cuz I don’t know what I am talking about


----------



## easyrider

I wish I was here.

Bill


----------



## chellej

Bill

Lake Chelan?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And we can do another lighthouse:
> 
> View attachment 18745





jpfordz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheringham Point Lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheringhamlighthouse.org


Nope - not Sherringham Point.  Though the similarity in design does indicate the general whereabouts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

chellej said:


> Bill
> 
> Lake Chelan?


My thought as well.


----------



## chellej




----------



## easyrider

chellej said:


> Bill
> 
> Lake Chelan?



Yup !!! I'm usually fishing at Lake Chelan around now. Love our Worldmark with the boat ramp and docks.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another nice looking bridge.  I see no one has guessed the other one I put up - a hint for that previous one.  It's in a State Park in Washington.
> 
> View attachment 18744


No takers yet on this one?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I don't expect anyone to know this specific spot, but I think it should be easy to identify the locale.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another one that should be pretty easy for some .....


----------



## chellej

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another one that should be pretty easy for some .....
> 
> View attachment 19000


Snoqualmie?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another one that should be pretty easy for some .....
> 
> View attachment 19000





chellej said:


> Snoqualmie?


Nope.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No takers yet on this one?





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No takers yet on this one?



It kind of looks like the RT 30 bypass bridge over the Willamette River.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> It kind of looks like the RT 30 bypass bridge over the Willamette River.
> 
> Bill


Nope - upthread there is hint.  It's not far from the location of the lighthouse pic that I posted about the same time.


----------



## Krteczech

sue1947 said:


> More lighthouses.  Name both the lighthouse and the nearest timeshare.  The timeshares are lesser known ones but great for those looking for outdoor activities year round.
> 
> View attachment 18711View attachment 18712View attachment 18713


Is the first one Split Rock on Lake Superior?


----------



## Luanne

Krteczech said:


> Is the first one Split Rock on Lake Superior?


Probably not since this is supposed to be sites in the Western states.


----------



## sue1947

Krteczech said:


> Is the first one Split Rock on Lake Superior?



The first and third were identified earlier but we never got the correct answer for the second.

The first is Cape Disappointment at the mouth of the Columbia River in WA.  
The second is Point Cabrillo Light State Historic Park on the N CA coast between Mendocino and Fort Bragg.  There is a nice little museum and a series of trails down to lighthouse and along the cliffs.  The lighthouse keeper's houses are available to rent.  The only timeshare on that stretch of coast is the GEVC at Lighthouse Point about 40 miles south at Pt Arena.   I've also done it as a long day trip from Worldmark's Windsor or Clear Lake.  
The third is Point Wilson lighthouse in Fort Worden State Park in Port Townsend WA.  It's where the Strait of Juan de Fuca and Puget Sound join.   Fort Worden is also where they filmed An Officer and a Gentleman and the old military housing is both rented out (officer's housing) and used for conventions and art related classes.  

Sue


----------



## Greg G

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And we can do another lighthouse:
> 
> View attachment 18745



Point Atkinson Lighthouse, BC ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Greg G said:


> Point Atkinson Lighthouse, BC ?


Yes. 

And that makes it a gimme to guess the bridge photo I posted about the same time.


----------



## Krteczech

You need to hike to this lake.


----------



## Greg G

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes.
> 
> And that makes it a gimme to guess the bridge photo I posted about the same time.



Lions Gate Bridge ?

I cheated on both in that I did a web search of lighthouses in western Canada and looked a the string of images google came up with.


----------



## Greg G

Vancouver is on my places to visit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Greg G said:


> Point Atkinson Lighthouse, BC ?





Greg G said:


> Lions Gate Bridge ?
> 
> I cheated on both in that I did a web search of lighthouses in western Canada and looked a the string of images google came up with.


Lions Gate is correct - taken from Lighthouse Park (which happens to be where Pt. Atkinson lighthouse is situated).


----------



## easyrider

Many people know this one. 
Bill


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Many people know this one.
> BillView attachment 19225


Isn't that the hoodoos at Bryce Canyon.


----------



## sue1947

Or Cedar Breaks National Monument.  
Sue


----------



## DaveNV

Bryce Canyon.  Or as one early settler there put it, "Hell of a place to lose a cow."  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Where are we?





Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Where are we?
> 
> View attachment 19240
> 
> Dave


Yellowstone?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yellowstone?



More specific, please. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> More specific, please.
> 
> Dave


Grand Prismatic Spring


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Grand Prismatic Spring



Yes. It's so specific in its appearance, I knew you'd know it. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Don't know how easy this will be.  I'll put in two pictures.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Where are we?  (Left to right: Moi; DW; DS3; DSIL; DD)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

One final one for now.  I'm sure this will need a hint - it was taken from a ferry.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I thought I had put this one up before, but I guess I forgot to click "Post".  

Anyone recognize this bit of coastline?


----------



## Mcjohan

Luanne said:


> Don't know how easy this will be.  I'll put in two pictures.
> 
> View attachment 19242 View attachment 19243


Mt. Diablo lighthouse...can see it from my house


----------



## Mcjohan

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Where are we?  (Left to right: Moi; DW; DS3; DSIL; DD)
> 
> View attachment 19246


Granville Island, Vancouver B.C.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Mcjohan said:


> Granville Island, Vancouver B.C.


Bingo!


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One final one for now.  I'm sure this will need a hint - it was taken from a ferry.
> 
> View attachment 19247



Wild guess:  San Juan Islands?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Mcjohan said:


> Mt. Diablo lighthouse...can see it from my house


We llived in CoCo for quite a few years, and my office was in Walnut Creek.  I know I recognized the mountain, but I couldn't remember where or how.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Wild guess:  San Juan Islands?
> 
> Dave


I won't say if it is or isn't.  But any answer needs to be more specific than that, since I provided a big clue.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I won't say if it is or isn't.  But any answer needs to be more specific than that, since I provided a big clue.



Ok. Friday Harbor.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Ok. Friday Harbor.


Nope (harder than that)


----------



## easyrider

Luanne said:


> Isn't that the hoodoos at Bryce Canyon.



Yupers !!


Luanne said:


> Isn't that the hoodoos at Bryce Canyon.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nope (harder than that)



Then I have no idea.  The picture didn't provide any clues that I recognized.  Looked like too many sailboats to be any of the San Juan ferry stops, except for maybe SJ Island, which is why I guessed Friday Harbor.  And since it's Western States, it shouldn't be in Canada (despite the Granville Island pic earlier.)  Hopefully someone else will have a better guess. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Then I have no idea.  The picture didn't provide any clues that I recognized.  Looked like too many sailboats to be any of the San Juan ferry stops, except for maybe SJ Island, which is why I guessed Friday Harbor.  And since it's Western States, it shouldn't be in Canada (despite the Granville Island pic earlier.)  Hopefully someone else will have a better guess.
> 
> Dave


Well, I will say that was taken from a Washington State ferry. That narrows it down.  And it is not an obscure locale. 

I think the geographic scope has expanded to include BC..  At first I didn't post BC pics, but after other people did, I started to as well.  If we can do WA and Alaska, why not BC, IMHO?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Well, I will say that was taken from a Washington State ferry. That narrows it down.  And it is not an obscure locale.
> 
> I think the geographic scope has expanded to include BC..  At first I didn't post BC pics, but after other people did, I started to as well.  If we can do WA and Alaska, why not BC, IMHO?



I'm good with Canada pics, but I thought someone earlier said that it shouldn't be there.  I'm good.

But in this case, I really don't have a guess, Steve.  If Canada is on the table, and it's a WA State ferry, then your picture could be anywhere from Sydney, BC down to the southern end of Puget Sound, (Is that Vashon Island?) 

As they say on Shark Tank, "For that reason, I'm out."  

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Mcjohan said:


> Granville Island, Vancouver B.C.


I should have known that. Been there many times.  I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Luanne

Mcjohan said:


> Mt. Diablo lighthouse...can see it from my house


Yes.  We could see it from our house as well when we lived in California.


----------



## Quilter

easyrider said:


> This little cabin is really out of the way. The man who grew up here is why the cabin is semi-famous.
> 
> View attachment 18523


Arches

My favorite part was the stream that ran beside the cabin.

the family moved from Ohio after Civil War.


----------



## easyrider

Where the heck am I and what is that ?

Bill


----------



## Luanne

Okay, who knows this one.


----------



## easyrider

Luanne said:


> Okay, who knows this one.
> 
> View attachment 19299


Need a clue I think but it looks like a fanny slide on a mountain trail on Mt Hood or Mt Adams.

Bill


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Need a clue I think but it looks like a fanny slide on a mountain trail on Mt Hood or Mt Adams.
> 
> Bill


Nope.  

It's in New Mexico.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Need a clue I think but it looks like a fanny slide on a mountain trail on Mt Hood or Mt Adams.
> 
> Bill



Or is it the sand dunes near Florence in Oregon?

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Or is it the sand dunes near Florence in Oregon?
> 
> Dave


My picture?  No.  New Mexico.


----------



## sue1947

Is it White Sands National Park?


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Where the heck am I and what is that ?
> 
> BillView attachment 19276



Is it Mt St Helens?


----------



## chellej

Orcas Island?


----------



## Luanne

sue1947 said:


> Is it White Sands National Park?


You got it. Amazing place.  And as you may, or may not be aware it's not really sand. It's gypsum and calcium sulfate.

Trinity site, where the atom bomb was tested is part of this, but nowhere close to this area.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> My picture?  No.  New Mexico.



I saw that after I posted. No idea where it could be. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> I saw that after I posted. No idea where it could be.
> 
> Dave


Sue1947 got it.  It's White Sands.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

chellej said:


> Orcas Island?


I assume you are referring to my pic from the ferry.  Orcas is a good guess, nut no.  I'll offer another hint. - it's not in the San Juans.  It's on one of the routes out of Seattle.


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> Is it Mt St Helens?



Yup. Mt St Hellens picture taken from the lunch counter on Mt Adams where we slept before summit. It was odd how the mountains change colors and St Hellens seemed to be floating. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Luanne said:


> Sue1947 got it.  It's White Sands.



I thought it was snow, lol. I haven't made it to New Mexico yet. One of these years !!!

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Too easy.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> I thought it was snow, lol. I haven't made it to New Mexico yet. One of these years !!!
> 
> Bill


Even with the beach umbrella, lol?


----------



## echino

This one is a bit off the tourist track...


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Too easy.
> 
> View attachment 19321View attachment 19321



Yep.  This is on every calendar with photos of WA.  Tipsoo Lake at Chinook Pass.


----------



## sue1947

echino said:


> This one is a bit off the tourist track...
> 
> View attachment 19324
> View attachment 19325
> View attachment 19326



Coachella Valley Preserve?  
Sue


----------



## echino

sue1947 said:


> Coachella Valley Preserve?
> Sue



No. I don't think Coachella Valley Preserve has soakable hot springs tubs...

Hint: it's in a National Park.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> No. I don't think Coachella Valley Preserve has soakable hot springs tubs...
> 
> Hint: it's in a National Park.


Looks Mojave Desert - but Low Desert, not High, Desert.  Low desert eliminates Joshua Tree, so I'm going to guess that it's somwhere in Death Valley Park.


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Looks Mojave Desert - but Low Desert, not High, Desert.  Low desert eliminates Joshua Tree, so I'm going to guess that it's somwhere in Death Valley Park.



Bingo! Saline Valley Hot Springs, in the Death Valley National Park. Super remote. Free. Fabulous. Treacherous.


----------



## chellej

echino said:


> Bingo! Saline Valley Hot Springs, in the Death Valley National Park. Super remote. Free. Fabulous. Treacherous.


 I need to put this on my bucket list


----------



## Fredflintstone

chellej said:


> I need to put this on my bucket list



Me too. Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

Continuing the hot springs theme.


----------



## DaveNV

echino said:


> Continuing the hot springs theme.
> 
> View attachment 19347
> View attachment 19348
> View attachment 19349



No idea, but WOW!  Looks really nice! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

echino said:


> This one is a bit off the tourist track...
> 
> View attachment 19324
> View attachment 19325
> View attachment 19326


That's gorgeous, but I have no idea where it is.


----------



## echino

Also Mojave desert. But these are not as remote. Right on the PCT.


----------



## Luanne

This will probably be an easy one for some people.


----------



## echino

San Diego!


----------



## Luanne

echino said:


> San Diego!


Yes, but can you be a little more specific.  Like what is it close to?


----------



## echino

Luanne said:


> Yes, but can you be a little more specific.  Like what is it close to?



Here's my photo from a few years ago:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> Continuing the hot springs theme.
> 
> View attachment 19347
> View attachment 19348
> View attachment 19349


Are those the springs on the north desert-facing side of the San Bernardino Mountains, between Lake Arrowhead and Hesperia?


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Are those the springs on the north desert-facing side of the San Bernardino Mountains, between Lake Arrowhead and Hesperia?



Yes! Deep Creek Hot Springs.

Here's another hot spring. With a cave.


----------



## Luanne

Try this one.


----------



## Luanne

Another one.


----------



## Luanne

One final one, for now.


----------



## Mcjohan




----------



## Luanne

Mcjohan said:


> View attachment 19381View attachment 19381


I got an error message when I clicked on those links.


----------



## Mcjohan

Luanne said:


> I got an error message when I clicked on those links.


I tried again (exited original post)...first time posting a photo so I may not be doing it right!


----------



## Luanne

Mcjohan said:


> I tried again (exited original post)...first time posting a photo so I may not be doing it right!


I have gotten that same error message when I've tried to add pictures.  You may not be doing anything wrong.


----------



## DaveNV

Mcjohan said:


> I tried again (exited original post)...first time posting a photo so I may not be doing it right!



After you select the image to upload, you have to tell it whether you want a Thumbnail or Full Image.  Once you see it in your post, you should be good to go.  Also, if the image is too large, it may fail to post. Check the image size.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> After you select the image to upload, you have to tell it whether you want a Thumbnail or Full Image.  Once you see it in your post, you should be good to go.  Also, if the image is too large, it may fail to post. Check the image size.
> 
> Dave


I didn't know that.  Once a photo is loaded I see both of those options and I've never had to select one. I get the error message after the photo has been loading for awhile, but never completely loads.  I'll have to check the next time I add a photo to see if I can select one of those ahead of time.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> I didn't know that.  Once a photo is loaded I see both of those options and I've never had to select one. I get the error message after the photo has been loading for awhile, but never completely loads.  I'll have to check the next time I add a photo to see if I can select one of those ahead of time.



And definitely check image size.  If it's too big, it may fail to load.  That may be all that's happening.  Shrink the image some (I like 1024X768 for most) and they load fine, and look decent.

I'm using Safari on a MAC, so that may be different than your browser.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> After you select the image to upload, you have to tell it whether you want a Thumbnail or Full Image.  Once you see it in your post, you should be good to go.  Also, if the image is too large, it may fail to post. Check the image size.
> 
> Dave


I never bother with that.  I just paste the image after copying it (usually using Snipping Tool), and click "Reply".  There were a few days when I had the same issue as Luanne, but ti went away of its own accord.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I never bother with that.  I just paste the image after copying it (usually using Snipping Tool), and click "Reply".  There were a few days when I had the same issue as Luanne, but ti went away of its own accord.


But now I'm wondering if the photos I was trying to load were too big and that's why I was getting the message.  However I got the message once today and when I tried a second time to add the picture it loaded just fine.


----------



## PamMo

Luanne said:


> Try this one.
> 
> View attachment 19378



Gorgeous place to hike!!!

Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument


----------



## Luanne

PamMo said:


> Gorgeous place to hike!!!
> 
> Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument


You got it.  It is a gorgeous place to hike.


----------



## PamMo

The landscape there is other wordly - walking through the canyons was absolutely magical, Luanne!


----------



## echino

Antelope canyon? Never been, but researched it and will definitely go someday.

Edit: oops, I just realized it's about Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks, not Antelope canyon!


----------



## easyrider

Mcjohan said:


> View attachment 19382



Salvation Mountain. We thought that this was a real work of passion for Mr Knight to live out here and build this. What possesses a man to do this is what we wondered.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Kind of easy.


----------



## echino

OK, the hot springs with a cave are Goldmyer hot springs in Washington.

Here is another hot springs place:











This is a difficult one.


----------



## PamMo

easyrider said:


> Kind of easy.View attachment 19390



Hearst Castle? We've always wanted to see it, but are always in a hurry to get up or down the coast when we're driving.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

PamMo said:


> The landscape there is other wordly - walking through the canyons was absolutely magical, Luanne!View attachment 19385


It's one of the slot canyons on the Colorado Plateau - I couldn't begin to tell you which one.  

Here are some my shots from Antelope Canyon:


----------



## PamMo

Wow!!! Those are beautiful photos, T_R_Oglodyte! Antelope Canyon is on my Bucket List of places I want experience. My earlier photo was in Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument southwest of Sante Fe. There are amazing tent-like spires and deep canyon slots to explore - all quite stunning! My heart belongs to the Red Rocks of Sedona, AZ, but New Mexico is truly a Land of Enchantment.


----------



## easyrider

PamMo said:


> Hearst Castle? We've always wanted to see it, but are always in a hurry to get up or down the coast when we're driving.



Yup. I didn't think I would like the tour but we ended up doing three tours and it turns out I did like the tours.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anybody recognize this (75¢ for a hotel room - what a bargain!).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One final one for now.  I'm sure this will need a hint - it was taken from a ferry.
> 
> View attachment 19247


Since this seems to have reached a dead end ....  this is Eagle Harbor on Bainbridge Island. This photo was taken portside, just after leaving dock on Bainbridge Island on our return to Seattle. And very close to summer solstice, where the twilight lingers long after the sun has set. Which is a pretty awesome time to take photos.


----------



## easyrider

It is on a hill and you can take the stairs to the top. Probably closed now because of Covid. 


.


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this (75¢ for a hotel room - what a bargain!).
> 
> View attachment 19419


Port Townsend?


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> It is on a hill and you can take the stairs to the top. Probably closed now because of Covid.
> 
> 
> .View attachment 19433



Astoria Column in Astoria OR


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> Astoria Column in Astoria OR



Yup !!! I haven't been here for years. We use to take the kids camping at Fort Stevens and always went site seeing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Port Townsend?


Nope.


----------



## PamMo

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this (75¢ for a hotel room - what a bargain!).
> 
> View attachment 19419



Looks like Pioneer Square in Seattle, but much more genteel than when we first saw it in the 70's!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

PamMo said:


> Looks like Pioneer Square in Seattle, but much more genteel than when we first saw it in the 70's!


Pioneer Square it is!!


----------



## easyrider

Fun times happen here in August. Especially after the sun goes down.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Fun times happen here in August. Especially after the sun goes down.
> 
> View attachment 19449



My immediate guess is Sturgis, SD.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> My immediate guess is Sturgis, SD.
> 
> Dave



Indeed. I haven't been to the Sturgis Rally for many years. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Indeed. I haven't been to the Sturgis Rally for many years.
> 
> Bill



I've never been, but I have a lot of bikers in my family. I blame them.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Really like this place.





Dave


----------



## DaveNV

May be too easy.





Dave


----------



## DaveNV

How about this one?





Dave


----------



## Luanne




----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> View attachment 19473



Meteor Crater? Never been, but it's on the list. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Meteor Crater? Never been, but it's on the list.
> 
> Dave


Yes.  It's not too far outside Winslow, AZ.  You should add that to the list, just to say you've been on the corner, lol. And there is a great restaurant at La Posada, one of the Harvey Hotels.


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 19469
> 
> Dave


That's not part of Mesa Verde is it?


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> That's not part of Mesa Verde is it?



It is, actually. Good guess! 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> It is, actually. Good guess!
> 
> Dave


I haven't been there in years, like since I was a kid.  But I could barely see the dwellings and thought, what the heck I'll take a stab at it.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Yes.  It's not too far outside Winslow, AZ.  You should add that to the list, just to say you've been on the corner, lol. And there is a great restaurant at La Posada, one of the Harvey Hotels.



As it happens, I _HAVE_ stood on the corner in Winslow, Arizona.  Fall of 1974, driving back to my Navy duty station in Norfolk, VA, from my temporary station at Nellis Air Force Base in Las Vegas.  Drove all night, and as the sun was rising, I found myself driving into Winslow.  So naturally, I had to stop, get out of the car, stood on the corner for about ten seconds, back in the car, and drove on down through town. 

I waited, but did not see a girl in a flatbed Ford slowing down to take a look at me.  I was easily pleased in those days.   

Dave


----------



## Luanne




----------



## DaveNV

Here's one nobody will know.  (Yeah, right...)





Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> View attachment 19476



I had to Google this one.  I knew what it was, but not how to describe what it was. I learned it's in New Mexico. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Here's one nobody will know.  (Yeah, right...)
> 
> View attachment 19500
> 
> Dave


Is that the tower on top of the mountain on Orcas Island?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Is that the tower on top of the mountain on Orcas Island?



Yes.  The top of Mt. Constitution on Orcas Island, in the San Juan Islands.  I didn't take this picture, but I've climbed to the top of the tower many times.  (I lived on Orcas for nine years.)  On a clear day, the view from the top is spectacular.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> I had to Google this one.  I knew what it was, but not how to describe what it was. I learned it's in New Mexico.
> 
> Dave


It is the Very Large Array.  Here is another shot (I didn't take this one) and that shows more of the radio antennas. It's amazing to watch them all move.

The Very Large Array, one of the world's premier astronomical radio observatories, consists of 27 radio antennas in a Y-shaped configuration on the Plains of San Agustin fifty miles west of   Socorro, New Mexico.  Each antenna is 25 meters (82 feet) in diameter.  The data from the antennas is combined electronically to give the resolution of an antenna 36 km (22 miles) across, with the   equivalent sensitivity of a dish 130 meters (422 feet) in diameter.


----------



## Krteczech

Luanne said:


> Another one.
> 
> View attachment 19379


Is is Earth Ship settlement at Taos, NM


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> Really like this place.
> 
> View attachment 19467
> 
> Dave



Kind of looks like the Grand Canyon from the east side.


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> May be too easy.
> 
> View attachment 19468
> 
> Dave



We climb the Watch Tower a year or two ago. Interesting enough place.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Kind of looks like the Grand Canyon from the east side.



Looks like it, but not Grand Canyon. Wrong state.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Krteczech said:


> Is is Earth Ship settlement at Taos, NM


Yes!


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Kind of looks like the Grand Canyon from the east side.


It's Canyonlands; Island in the Sky section.


----------



## DaveNV

sue1947 said:


> It's Canyonlands; Island in the Sky section.



Bingo.  Boy, Sue, are you good or what?  

Dave


----------



## echino

Hot springs again. Anyone recognizes the place?


----------



## chellej

echino said:


> View attachment 19664
> 
> Hot springs again. Anyone recognizes the place?




No idea but I want to go


----------



## chellej




----------



## echino

chellej said:


> No idea but I want to go



Hint: There is a Worldmark timeshare nearby and also a lot of obsidian around these hot springs:


----------



## echino

echino said:


> View attachment 19664
> 
> Hot springs again. Anyone recognizes the place?



OK, these are Paulina Lake hot springs at Newberry volcano in Oregon. We were staying at Eagle Crest after watching the full solar eclipse camping at Canyon Creek Meadows near Three Fingered Jack. Lot of things to see in Central Oregon!


----------



## Laurie

chellej said:


> View attachment 19685


Henry's Fork Idaho?


----------



## easyrider

Pretty cool place for a spot of tea.

Bill


----------



## Mcjohan

easyrider said:


> Pretty cool place for a spot of tea.
> 
> BillView attachment 19767


Too easy! Lake Tahoe @ Emerald Bay (Fannette Island)


----------



## chellej

Close...Johnny Saks cabin at Big Springs...it is really cool to see the cabin if you are in Island Park... Its on the national register of historic places


Laurie said:


> Henry's Fork Idaho?


----------



## dayooper

I want to play! Here’s my first one:


----------



## Luanne

dayooper said:


> I want to play! Here’s my first one: View attachment 19941


Looks like it could be New Mexico, but I have no idea where.


----------



## Passepartout

chellej said:


> View attachment 19685


John Sack cabin at Big Spring where Henry's Fork of the Snake emerges. Island Park, Idaho.


----------



## dayooper

Luanne said:


> Looks like it could be New Mexico, but I have no idea where.



Nope, wrong state. Think a little NW of there.


----------



## sue1947

dayooper said:


> Nope, wrong state. Think a little NW of there.



Snow Canyon State Park in St George?


----------



## dayooper

sue1947 said:


> Snow Canyon State Park in St George?



Nope 

It’s in the US pretty close to where my timeshare is.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dayooper said:


> Nope
> 
> It’s in the US pretty close to where my timeshare is.


With that hint, I'll guess Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## dayooper

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> With that hint, I'll guess Red Rock Canyon.



Really close, but no 

This is one of my favorite spots in Nevada. It’s in a state park about an hour and a half NW of Vegas.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dayooper said:


> Really close, but no
> 
> This is one of my favorite spots in Nevada. It’s in a state park about an hour and a half NW of Vegas.


somewhere up around Mt. Charleston, then?


----------



## dayooper

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> somewhere up around Mt. Charleston, then?



This is part of the White Domes Trail in The Valley of Fire State Park. It’s one of the coolest places I’ve been to. It’s where the red rocks rise out of the white sands that have filled the valley, looking like “fire.”  The white rock is what’s left of the rock formations that were eroded away making the white sand.


----------



## sue1947

dayooper said:


> Really close, but no
> 
> This is one of my favorite spots in Nevada. It’s in a state park about an hour and a half NW of Vegas.





dayooper said:


> This is part of the White Domes Trail in The Valley of Fire State Park. It’s one of the coolest places I’ve been to. It’s where the red rocks rise out of the white sands that have filled the valley, looking like “fire.”  The white rock is what’s left of the rock formations that were eroded away making the white sand.



 Valley of Fire is NE of Vegas.  
The White Domes Loop is also one of my favorites.  I have a photo that I can't find of an abstract pattern in varying shades of red on the walls at the beginning of the loop.  
Sue


----------



## easyrider

Tough one.


----------



## chellej

i'll venture a guess even though I will probably be wrong...east side of cascades somewhere between Omak & Oroville?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

chellej said:


> i'll venture a guess even though I will probably be wrong...east side of cascades somewhere between Omak & Oroville?


It looks a bit like Glacier Peak.


----------



## easyrider

Its Trapper Peak Idaho.


----------



## easyrider

Maybe a tough one.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Maybe a tough one.
> 
> View attachment 20434


I'm sure I've been there, but I'm just not sure where it is.  Could be the campus of The Evergreen State College in Olympia, WA.


----------



## HikerBiker

The Capilano Suspension Bridge in Vancouver, BC?


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Maybe a tough one.
> 
> View attachment 20434



Reminds me somewhat of the totem pole park in Ketchikan, Alaska.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

HikerBiker said:


> The Capilano Suspension Bridge in Vancouver, BC?



Yup !!! You got it.

Bill


----------



## PamMo

I was going to guess Stanley Park!


----------



## easyrider

Easy one I think.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Easy one I think.
> 
> View attachment 20544


Too easy.  I absolutely know where that is.  I'll let someone else answer.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Too easy.  I absolutely know where that is.  I'll let someone else answer.



I know it too.  I'll pass on this one.

Dave


----------



## Laurie

easyrider said:


> Easy one I think.
> 
> View attachment 20544


Chinatown gate, San Francisco


----------



## easyrider

Laurie said:


> Chinatown gate, San Francisco



Yup !!!


----------



## easyrider

Beam me up buddy !!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Easy one I think.
> 
> View attachment 20544





Laurie said:


> Chinatown gate, San Francisco


Brief bunny trail - Is Polynesiantown anywhere close?


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Beam me up buddy !!!View attachment 20564


Another one too easy for me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I think someone will recognize this.  





If it helps, the location of this beautiful specimen is not far away ......


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think someone will recognize this.
> 
> View attachment 20695
> 
> If it helps, the location of this beautiful specimen is not far away ......
> 
> View attachment 20696


Balboa Park, San Diego?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

That was fast!!!!  Yes - it's Balboa Park.  The second pic is from the Cactus Garden.

So fast, I'll throw up one that should be a bit harder. DS3 in the picture.  But where was it taken?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Beam me up buddy !!!View attachment 20564


This one has been sitting around long enough that we can close it out.  Obviously, Shatner's star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That was fast!!!!  Yes - it's Balboa Park.  The second pic is from the Cactus Garden.


One of the buildings in Balboa Park was the model for the New Mexico Museum of Art in Santa Fe.

Santa Fe:





I can't remember the name of the building in Balboa Park so I couldn't find a picture of it.


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That was fast!!!!  Yes - it's Balboa Park.  The second pic is from the Cactus Garden.
> 
> So fast, I'll throw up one that should be a bit harder. DS3 in the picture.  But where was it taken?
> 
> View attachment 20699


Hurricane Ridge?  Looks like Vancouver Island in the background.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Hurricane Ridge?  Looks like Vancouver Island in the background.


Geez - what a bunch of brains on line.  Hurricane Ridge is correct.  

Perhaps this Japanese garden will challenge the synapses:


----------



## jpfordz

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Geez - what a bunch of brains on line.  Hurricane Ridge is correct.
> 
> Perhaps this Japanese garden will challenge the synapses:
> 
> View attachment 20701


Looks like Butcharts Gardens in Victoria.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

jpfordz said:


> Looks like Butcharts Gardens in Victoria.


Good guess, but no.  You did hit the region - it is in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Good guess, but no.  You did hit the region - it is in the Pacific Northwest.



I thought you were going to say it's your backyard, that you put together during quarantine.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Good guess, but no.  You did hit the region - it is in the Pacific Northwest.


Washington Park Arboretum in Seattle.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Washington Park Arboretum in Seattle.


Bingo!


----------



## sue1947

This one shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## sue1947

And I'll be surprised if anyone gets this one so a hint:  We were staying at the same timeshare as the previous photo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

If you have to beware of this crab, where are you?


----------



## DaveNV

sue1947 said:


> And I'll be surprised if anyone gets this one so a hint:  We were staying at the same timeshare as the previous photo.
> View attachment 20906View attachment 20907



The trees look like the Pacific Northwest, the snow capped peaks could be higher elevation. I'll take a wild guess with the Mount Baker area, and you were staying at Snowater in Glacier?

Dave


----------



## dago

easyrider said:


> The hint I give is "Sundance".


Butch Cassidy?????


----------



## sue1947

DaveNW said:


> The trees look like the Pacific Northwest, the snow capped peaks could be higher elevation. I'll take a wild guess with the Mount Baker area, and you were staying at Snowater in Glacier?
> 
> Dave


Nope, go east.   
Sue


----------



## DaveNV

sue1947 said:


> Nope, go east.
> Sue



Ok, then my second guess is Coeur d'Alene, Idaho? And the WorldMark there.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> The trees look like the Pacific Northwest, the snow capped peaks could be higher elevation. I'll take a wild guess with the Mount Baker area, and you were staying at Snowater in Glacier?
> 
> Dave





sue1947 said:


> Nope, go east.
> Sue


Yeah doesn't look Cascades to me.  More intermountain west, but it has to be at higher elevation to support that type of forest.  The top picture indicates  that the location isn't too far below tree line.  The first and second show pretty significant glaciation.

I don't recognize the specific locale. My guess would be the Rocky Mountains somewhere in Montana, Wyoming, or BC/Alberta.  Possbily CO - I don't know CO very well.  The key question is what lake might the be in the first photo?  Flathead?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah doesn't look Cascades to me.  More intermountain west, but it has to be at higher elevation to support that type of forest.  The top picture indicates  that the location isn't too far below tree line.  The first and second show pretty significant glaciation.
> 
> I don't recognize the specific locale. My guess would be the Rocky Mountains somewhere in Montana, Wyoming, or BC/Alberta.  Possbily CO - I don't know CO very well.  The key question is what lake might the be in the first photo?  Flathead??



You're right.  And the first picture got my attention, because I felt like I'd seen it before.  I think I have:  @sue1947 is it the Many Glacier area at Glacier National Park?

Dave


----------



## sue1947

It's Two Medicine Lake at Glacier; the iconic photo from that part of the park.  We were there in June and the lake still had snow around it.  Things were just opening up.  
The other 2 photos are a different location the other direction from Whitefish where we stayed at the now closed Crestwood.


----------



## DaveNV

sue1947 said:


> It's Two Medicine Lake at Glacier; the iconic photo from that part of the park.  We were there in June and the lake still had snow around it.  Things were just opening up.
> The other 2 photos are a different location the other direction from Whitefish where we stayed at the now closed Crestwood.



That's why it was so familiar, once I got my head wrapped around what I was seeing. (Thanks, Steve!)  When we went to Glacier in 2011, it was also in June. Two Medicine was practically snowed in.  There were huge plowed drifts along both sides of the roadway, but parts of the lakeshore was cleared.  Really was a spectacular place.

We stayed at Glacier Wilderness Resort that trip.  Probably not a timeshare I'd want to stay at again.  For the cost and hassle to get there, about all it had going for it was its location.  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte




----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 21106



I'll recuse myself from this one.  I'm under court order not to talk about my relatives.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 21106



Ah yes, my friend under the Aurora Bridge. Good to see you again !!

Bill


----------



## Laurie

DaveNW said:


> We stayed at Glacier Wilderness Resort that trip.  Probably not a timeshare I'd want to stay at again.  For the cost and hassle to get there, about all it had going for it was its location.


Just curious, what didn't you like about it? We stayed there, more years ago than you did, and based on that we'd return, but perhaps it has changed. Subsequently we returned to Glacier, this time at Meadow Lake - liked both, but Glacier Wilderness was better for location and we felt lucky to get a summer week there.


----------



## DaveNV

Laurie said:


> Just curious, what didn't you like about it? We stayed there, more years ago than you did, and based on that we'd return, but perhaps it has changed. Subsequently we returned to Glacier, this time at Meadow Lake - liked both, but Glacier Wilderness was better for location and we felt lucky to get a summer week there.



My needs are simple, and I'm relatively easy to please.  But I think "resort" is a stretch of the imagination.  It started with the many enormous potholes full of water on the long dirt road from the highway - it was a slog through the muddy water just to reach the place. By the end of the week our car was filthy, and most of it came from that road.  It may have been the time of year (early June), but the entire place seemed to have a lot of deferred maintenance, and staff that just didn't care. The unit we were assigned seemed old, run down, smelled musty, and the dark brown shag carpeting made it seem dirty.  Even with every light turned on, the place was dark and cave-like.  The hot tub on the porch was broken - and the front desk said parts had been on order "for a long time." The control dials on the stacked washer and dryer in the bathroom were stripped out, and when we reported that, the front desk said, "Yes, we know."  We paid extra for wifi, and the signal was so poor, we had to go stand next to the router on the back porch of the community center building to get a wireless signal strong enough even to check email. It was useless in our unit.  The office was only manned certain hours of the day, and the desk was often empty.  We felt like we were on our own, and left to deal with whatever came up. The hike down the trail to the waterfall was nice, but there was literally nothing else for us to do at the place. We used it mainly as a place to sleep, preferring to spend time away from there.  I'd gladly go back to Glacier, but I wouldn't stay at that location again.  It's been a long time, so maybe things have improved.  As the saying goes, "your mileage may vary." 

Dave


----------



## Laurie

DaveNW said:


> My needs are simple, and I'm relatively easy to please.  But I think "resort" is a stretch of the imagination.  It started with the many enormous potholes full of water on the long dirt road from the highway - it was a slog through the muddy water just to reach the place. By the end of the week our car was filthy, and most of it came from that road.  It may have been the time of year (early June), but the entire place seemed to have a lot of deferred maintenance, and staff that just didn't care. The unit we were assigned seemed old, run down, smelled musty, and the dark brown shag carpeting made it seem dirty.  Even with every light turned on, the place was dark and cave-like.  The hot tub on the porch was broken - and the front desk said parts had been on order "for a long time." The control dials on the stacked washer and dryer in the bathroom were stripped out, and when we reported that, the front desk said, "Yes, we know."  We paid extra for wifi, and the signal was so poor, we had to go stand next to the router on the back porch of the community center building to get a wireless signal strong enough even to check email. It was useless in our unit.  The office was only manned certain hours of the day, and the desk was often empty.  We felt like we were on our own, and left to deal with whatever came up. The hike down the trail to the waterfall was nice, but there was literally nothing else for us to do at the place. We used it mainly as a place to sleep, preferring to spend time away from there.  I'd gladly go back to Glacier, but I wouldn't stay at that location again.  It's been a long time, so maybe things have improved.  As the saying goes, "your mileage may vary."
> 
> Dave


Got it! Emphasis on Wilderness rather than Resort, eh? Too bad. We were there earlier than you, before so many things had broken - our hot tub worked and probably our W/D, yes spotty wifi, I agree interior was dark and could have used better lighting. Maybe it's even worse now, no idea. Next time try Meadow Lake, everything was in very good repair - just a longer drive to the park.


----------



## dago

I would think the WIFI would be spotty maybe even nonexistent in that area. 


Laurie said:


> Got it! Emphasis on Wilderness rather than Resort, eh? Too bad. We were there earlier than you, before so many things had broken - our hot tub worked and probably our W/D, yes spotty wifi, I agree interior was dark and could have used better lighting. Maybe it's even worse now, no idea. Next time try Meadow Lake, everything was in very good repair - just a longer drive to the park.


----------



## DaveNV

dago said:


> I would think the WIFI would be spotty maybe even nonexistent in that area.



I agree, but if so, why charge us extra money for it?  Seems like it would be better to say there was none available, or make it complimentary, than to charge us for something that didn't work.   

Dave


----------



## dago

DaveNW said:


> I agree, but if so, why charge us extra money for it?  Seems like it would be better to say there was none available, or make it complimentary, than to charge us for something that didn't work.
> 
> Dave


Fair enough


----------



## easyrider




----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> View attachment 21233


I feel like I should know this.  It looks like parts of New Mexico, and probably a lot of states in the southwest.


----------



## DaveNV

The picture's filename confirmed what I was thinking. I agree with @Luanne, it looks like a lot of the southwest, but it's not. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

My initial thought was Badlands, but this is supposed to be Western States.  At TUG, the Dakotas are part of Central States.


----------



## dago

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My initial thought was Badlands, but this is supposed to be Western States.  At TUG, the Dakotas are part of Central States.


My initial thought also


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My initial thought was Badlands, but this is supposed to be Western States.  At TUG, the Dakotas are part of Central States.


There are also the Bisti Badlands in New Mexico.  I posted a picture there awhile ago.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> There are also the Bisti Badlands in New Mexico.  I posted a picture there awhile ago.


Of course.  There are badlands in other western states as well.  Badlands will often form where there is over-grazing of grassland by herded animals.  But the pic posted appears to Dakota Badlands.


----------



## DaveNV

I saw this today on Facebook. It's a real picture from a real western state location.  Anybody know where this is?





Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> I saw this today on Facebook. It's a real picture from a real western state location.  Anybody know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 21271
> 
> Dave


I saw this picture as well, but I can't remember for sure.  Was it Catalina?


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> I saw this picture as well, but I can't remember for sure.  Was it Catalina?



Yes. Bison are coming down to the beach because the people are gone.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My initial thought was Badlands, but this is supposed to be Western States.  At TUG, the Dakotas are part of Central States.



It is the Badlands. I forgot that this was east of the Rockies. This area seems to have a western vibe to me but I agree that it is more of a Central State.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> It is the Badlands. I forgot that this was east of the Rockies. This area seems to have a western vibe to me but I agree that it is more of a Central State.
> 
> Bill


Understand.  The western portions of the Dakotas loses the prairie feeling, and seems more akin to the mountain states.


----------



## easyrider

This is my water fall.


----------



## Krteczech

This place was closed till yesterday 5/26/20


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you have to beware of this crab, where are you?
> 
> View attachment 20908


This crab is at the ferry terminal on Orcas Island, in the San Juan Islands of Washington.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

9 a.m. today. The bulildings are less than one-half mile away.


----------



## Karen G

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> 9 a.m. today. The bulildings are less than one-half mile away.
> 
> View attachment 26508


Wow!  Is this in Bellevue?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Karen G said:


> Wow!  Is this in Bellevue?


Yep - downtown Bellevue from the parking lot at the central Bellevue Trader Joe's store.  Smoke from the wildfires.   TJ's is just east of I-405 and the buildings are on the west side of I-405.

The bridge in the middle of the photo is for the rail line being built from Seattle to Redmond.


----------



## controller1

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yep - downtown Bellevue from the parking lot at the central Bellevue Trader Joe's store.  Smoke from the wildfires.   TJ's is just east of I-405 and the buildings are on the west side of I-405.
> 
> The bridge in the middle of the photo is for the rail line being built from Seattle to Redmond.



That's bad.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

controller1 said:


> That's bad.


Yeah - noon yesterday it felt like early sunset in late June, where the twilight lingers as the sun sets slowly and everything has a rose hue.  Except that it's the middle of the day and the rose hue is in the air all around you - not just in the sky.


----------



## sue1947

And the air quality has improved.  It's currently down to 192 (unhealthy).   I'm not too far away and have a sensor about a quarter mile from me.  On Friday, it spiked up to 330 (hazardous) and then settled back down to 240 (very unhealthy) for most of the day.   The east winds that caused most of the fires blew the smoke out over the ocean.   Now the air is back to the normal westerly flow and all that smoke is blowing back in.


----------



## easyrider

It really is smoky outside in Central WA. We were in Oregon yesterday and the smoke was very thick. A breeze began lifting the smoke off the ground into the air. Visibility from Goldendale to La Pine was not too good. A lightning strike wildfire near Mt Jefferson about 10 days ago is the reason for much of the smoke in this area. 

Guess where.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> And the air quality has improved.  It's currently down to 192 (unhealthy).   I'm not too far away and have a sensor about a quarter mile from me.  On Friday, it spiked up to 330 (hazardous) and then settled back down to 240 (very unhealthy) for most of the day.   The east winds that caused most of the fires blew the smoke out over the ocean.   Now the air is back to the normal westerly flow and all that smoke is blowing back in.


The Wilburton PM monitor is about four blocks away, due east. Circled in green on the map.





When I took the picture, the monitor was reading 130 µg/cu mtr of fine particulate (the vertical yellow line).  That is actually down significantly from the peak reading of about 200 µg/cu mtr at 1:00 pm the day before (the yellow circle).

So imagine it being not quite, but almost, twice as thick as shown in the photo.

At TJs they had turned off the automatic opening doors at the store.  Instead an employee was opening and closing the door for customers, to minimize the amount of smoke getting into the store. 

Very TJs of them.  I finished my shopping at Safeway, where it was normal (for the times) procedures.


----------



## chellej

AirNow.gov
					

AirNow is your one-stop source for air quality data. Our recently redesigned site highlights air quality in your local area first, while still providing air quality information at state, national, and world views.




					www.airnow.gov
				




Ours is at 493 today.  Supposed to get some rain tomorrow that should help.

We were driving home from Yellowstone yesterday and had a beautiful clear sunny day until we hit the Idaho/ Montana border.  It started getting really bad as we went over lookout pass.

We are just staying in with windows shut.  The last time it was this bad was 2015.


----------



## easyrider

I thought I could taste the smoke today. It's bad.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> I thought I could taste the smoke today. It's bad.
> 
> Bill


Here's a screen grab of video from the Mariners-Athletics baseball game.





And Eastern Washington is supposed to be worse then western Washington. 

+++++++++++++

An interesting article in the Seattle Times about how the smoke is throwing off the atmospheric behavior models used by meteorologists - resulting in heavier smoke levels than predicted.

In a nutshell, one of the primary factors that causes mixing of air is the heating of air that occurs at the ground surface due to solar radiation. Like a cloud cover, the smoke cuts down on the amount of solar radiation reaching the ground surface.  But unlike a cloud cover, the smoke does trap heat radiated by the ground - that is the element that hasn't been captured in the models.

So with less radiation reaching the ground surface, and no trapping of the heating that does occur, the ground level temps are cooler than predicted.  And since cold air is heavier than warm air, the smoke is trapped at the ground surface.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> I thought I could taste the smoke today. It's bad.
> 
> Bill


I got olfactory deadening on the smoke five or six days ago.  Weekend before last, before it got bad, I could smell it all the time.  Now no smoke odor sensation at all.  Just seems like normal air to my nose.

BTW - it's only smoke that I don't smell.  All other sense of smell and taste is normal.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I got olfactory deadening on the smoke five or six days ago.  Weekend before last, before it got bad, I could smell it all the time.  Now no smoke odor sensation at all.  Just seems like normal air to my nose.
> 
> BTW - it's only smoke that I don't smell.  All other sense of smell and taste is normal.



So you are getting use to it in a way. Same here but I don't like it one bit. 

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Getting back to better times in the west - anyone want to guess the general area for this?


----------



## chellej

I would guess somewhere between Mt Vernon and Bellingham.

Our air is now in the very unhealthy zone...down 200 points since saturday


----------



## vikingsholm

Try these, from same location:


----------



## vikingsholm

Hint on this one - Southern California:


----------



## easyrider

Easy one.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

chellej said:


> I would guess somewhere between Mt Vernon and Bellingham.
> 
> Our air is now in the very unhealthy zone...down 200 points since saturday


Didn't see this reply until now. You're too far north.  Note the crops in the fields.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Didn't see this reply until now. You're too far north.  Note the crops in the fields.



It looks like a winery view out in the Walla Walla's.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> It looks like a winery view out in the Walla Walla's.
> 
> Bill


Getting closer, but WW isn't that green that time of the season (those aren't early season vines).  And it doesn't have those types of conifers.


----------



## Greg G




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Looks like a lavender farm.


----------



## Greg G

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Looks like a lavender farm.


Yep, Now where?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Greg G said:


> Yep, Now where?


The western US.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Greg G said:


> View attachment 26835





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Looks like a lavender farm.





Greg G said:


> Yep, Now where?





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The western US.


Enough snark.  I'm not into lavender farms, so if you're asking for a specific farm, that's out of my league.  I can tell that is a Pacific NW forest bordering the field, so it's likely northwest Oregon or western Washington.


----------



## Greg G

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Enough snark.  I'm not into lavender farms, so if you're asking for a specific farm, that's out of my league.  I can tell that is a Pacific NW forest bordering the field, so it's likely northwest Oregon or western Washington.



Sequim, the Lavender Capital of North America, in western Washington


----------



## dsmrp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Getting back to better times in the west - anyone want to guess the general area for this?
> 
> View attachment 26585


Cashmere? To Wenatchee?
Those look like grapevines in the middle.



vikingsholm said:


> Try these, from same location:
> 
> View attachment 26610


Peshastin Pinnacles?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

dsmrp said:


> Cashmere? To Wenatchee?
> Those look like grapevines in the middle.


Grapevines - Yes.  Cashmere/Wenatchee - No


----------



## sue1947

vikingsholm said:


> Try these, from same location:
> 
> View attachment 26610
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26611



Alabama Hills?


----------



## sue1947

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Grapevines - Yes.  Cashmere/Wenatchee - No



Is that the Columbia River in the distance?   Otherwise, I was going to guess the Williamette wine area SW of Portland.


----------



## sue1947

easyrider said:


> Easy one.
> 
> View attachment 26811



The wreck of the Peter Iredale at Fort Stevens SP outside of Astoria Oregon


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

sue1947 said:


> Is that the Columbia River in the distance?   Otherwise, I was going to guess t*he Williamette wine area SW of Portland.*


Yep - Yamhill County.   Dundee HIlls more specifically.


----------



## echino

Name the place:


----------



## sue1947

echino said:


> Name the place:
> 
> View attachment 26908


Piedras Blancas south of San Simeon


----------



## echino

sue1947 said:


> Piedras Blancas south of San Simeon



Yes!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easy, I think..


----------



## vikingsholm

sue1947 said:


> Alabama Hills?


Nope. Additional hint: it's not in California, and it's a pretty obscure location, not a famous tourist attractor.


----------



## vikingsholm

dsmrp said:


> Cashmere? To Wenatchee?
> Those look like grapevines in the middle.
> 
> 
> Peshastin Pinnacles?


Not Peshatin Pinnacles. 

It is in the SW.


----------



## vikingsholm

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> easy, I think..
> 
> View attachment 26909


The Venetian, Las Vegas?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

vikingsholm said:


> The Venetian, Las Vegas?


Yes.


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> The wreck of the Peter Iredale at Fort Stevens SP outside of Astoria Oregon



yup !!!


----------



## easyrider

A mysterious place.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> A mysterious place.
> 
> View attachment 26996


looks like Crater Lake.

IIRC - ash from the eruption of Mt. Mazama that created Crater Lake has been found as far east as Kansas.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> looks like Crater Lake.
> 
> IIRC - ash from the eruption of Mt. Mazama that created Crater Lake has been found as far east as Kansas.



Yup !!!

Crater Lake has a odd vibe, imo. 









						The Paranormal Mysteries of Crater Lake
					

Crater Lake is known for its beauty, but it has a strange history rich in legend, sightings of monsters, and unusual deaths.




					www.gildshire.com


----------



## vikingsholm

vikingsholm said:


> Nope. Additional hint: it's not in California, and it's a pretty obscure location, not a famous tourist attractor.


Ok, I don't think this or my other one will be guessed, so I'll identify them. I posted some lesser known areas, to try to give some ideas on interesting places that aren't part of the main attractions that people usually know about.

The stone formations are from a hiking trail in Cochise Stronghold in the Dragoon mountains between Tucson AZ and the Chiricahua National Monument in SE Arizona, whose rock formations they resemble somewhat. This is where Cochise and part of his tribe of Apaches hid out successfully, evading the US troops that were trying to apprehend him. They knew their way in and out of these mountains to avoid capture for a long time.

Both are remote but very interesting places. Chiricahua is up there with Bryce Canyon in terms of fascinating rock formations, and Cochise Stronghold/Dragoon is smaller and less spectacular, but a nice side trip nonetheless.

The other one I posted with the desert scene and palms is the Whitewater Preserve between Palm Springs and Banning CA, just beyond the turnoff for Highway 62 that goes north towards Joshua Tree.  It is a great little oasis with a pond, visitor center, and lots of vegetation in the midst of the desert mountains. Part of the Pacific Crest Trail passes through it right nearby for some good day hiking. Unfortunately, I just read that a fire in August hit the area, and it is working on recovery from that, so is only partially open currently.

Whitewater is part of the Wildlands Conservancy, which has acquired and preserved several unique and interesting nature preserves in California - mostly southern but some in northern California too. Here's a link to more info for anyone interested in exploring them:









						The Wildlands Conservancy
					






					www.wildlandsconservancy.org


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> Okay, here's one
> 
> View attachment 18616


looks a bit familiar ....


----------



## dago

How about this


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> looks a bit familiar ....
> 
> View attachment 28549



Looks like Rocky Monster from Galaxy Quest, lol.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Looks like Rocky Monster from Galaxy Quest, lol.
> 
> Bill


Yep - that's Grignak.

BTW - many people (myself included) include Galaxy Quest as a Star Trek film, since it is so completely linked to Star Trek.  Which I think easily places within the top five Star Trek.  The script is taut and well-written, with everything fitting together.  Reading backstory, it impressed Alan Rickman and Sigourney Weaver immediately.  It's pretty funny, and is direct on in its targets of the show, the actors, the fandom.

But unlike many other movies of that type, it remains human.  Through the humor, there is clear affection.  And it's all builds around a premise of people becoming friends and becoming better people as they are forced to actually becoming the characters they had only pretended to be.


----------



## easyrider

I wish I could fish this canyon which is consider a really long water fall going by its name. I can fish below and above it. Some people are allowed to fish in it.


----------



## easyrider

Todays picture.


----------



## easyrider

Heart shadow on the red rocks at sun set Sedona.


----------



## dago

dago said:


> How about this - Actually midwest


----------



## easyrider




----------



## vikingsholm




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Does anyone recognize this location inside a National Park?


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does anyone recognize this location inside a National Park?
> 
> View attachment 34625


Looks like this one:


----------



## easyrider

This is a friends picture from her back deck from last night.


----------



## geist1223

My Adams Washington?


----------



## easyrider

geist1223 said:


> My Adams Washington?



Next one over. It's my favorite mountain, Mt Rainier. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout

Mt Rainier from the East side.


----------



## Krteczech




----------



## Ty1on




----------



## sue1947

Ty1on said:


> View attachment 36950


Montezuma's castle?


----------



## Ty1on

sue1947 said:


> Montezuma's castle?


 Easy one I know


----------



## jmhpsu93

Krteczech said:


> View attachment 36949


That looks like where the filmed the "stick your hand into the eagle's mouth" scene in National Treasure 2.


----------



## Ty1on




----------



## easyrider

One of the listed attractions in this old town with a rough history in the PNW is this place.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> One of the listed attractions in this old town with a rough history in the PNW is this place.
> 
> Bill
> 
> View attachment 37617


No idea where. But great post nonetheless.


----------



## sue1947

Aberdeen, WA where Kurt Cobain grew up.

Bill, are you at Mariners Village?


----------



## easyrider

sue1947 said:


> Aberdeen, WA where Kurt Cobain grew up.
> 
> Bill, are you at Mariners Village?


We were. We had some of the kids and grandkids with us.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Yesterdays ride. Beautiful day.


----------



## echino

easyrider said:


> Yesterdays ride. Beautiful day.



There are nice hikes up that mountain!


----------



## easyrider

Tuesdays ride.


----------



## vikingsholm

easyrider said:


> Tuesdays ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40313


Sun Lakes/Dry Falls state park in eastern Washington.


----------



## RunCat

controller1 said:


> Guess where. . .
> 
> View attachment 18529


Just found this today: Avon CO.


----------



## easyrider

vikingsholm said:


> Sun Lakes/Dry Falls state park in eastern Washington.



Yup !!!

Bill


----------



## controller1

RunCat said:


> Just found this today: Avon CO.



I had given up on anyone getting that one. Congrats!


----------



## RunCat

controller1 said:


> I had given up on anyone getting that one. Congrats!



Been there MANY times.  One of my favorite places to go.  After taking a couple of years off for Covid, was there in July and then two weeks ago. Already have a couple of trips planned for 2022.


----------



## controller1

RunCat said:


> Been there MANY times.  One of my favorite places to go.  After taking a couple of years off for Covid, was there in July and then two weeks ago. Already have a couple of trips planned for 2022.



We were also there in July for 10 days.


----------



## Ty1on

Ty1on said:


> View attachment 37127



Three months is enough time.....this is Tuolomne Meadows in the eastern edge of Yosemite National Park.


----------



## easyrider

Ty1on said:


> Three months is enough time.....this is Tuolomne Meadows in the eastern edge of Yosemite National Park.



Wow, that is a beautiful place.

Bill


----------



## Ty1on

easyrider said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful place.
> 
> Bill



It is, and they have extensive boardwalks so that you can hike without disturbing the meadow and wetland.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

El Jardin Mexicano en un parque en el sur de California.  Pero ¿dónde está?  / The Mexican Garden in a park in Southern California.  But, where is it?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> El Jardin Mexicano en un parque en el sur de California. Pero ¿dónde está? / The Mexican Garden in a park in Southern California. But, where is it?


These are from the San Diego Botanic Garden in Encinitas.


----------



## PamMo

I felt like I was cheating on Sedona when we hiked around here over Christmas!


----------



## Ty1on

PamMo said:


> I felt like I was cheating on Sedona when we hiked around here over Christmas!
> 
> 
> View attachment 44584


Bryce?


----------



## PamMo

Ty1on said:


> Bryce?



Close! (A snow storm stopped us from getting up to Bryce that day.)


----------



## Ty1on

PamMo said:


> Close! (A snow storm stopped us from getting up to Bryce that day.)


Has to be Zion then.....


----------



## PamMo

You got it! The photo is from the viewpoint over the canyon on the Zion Overlook Trail. It was breathtakingly beautiful! My photo doesn't do it justice.



			https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/utah/canyon-overlook-trail


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> These are from the San Diego Botanic Garden in Encinitas.


I've been there but I don't remember this.


----------



## TheHolleys87

PamMo said:


> You got it! The photo is from the viewpoint over the canyon on the Zion Overlook Trail. It was breathtakingly beautiful! My photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/utah/canyon-overlook-trail


Thanks - sending this on to our DD and DSiL who love to hike.  DH and I will never see that in person, but they might!


----------



## PamMo

@TheHolleys87, we came across an exchange into a 3BR in St George and gave it a try. We had a fantastic time! We’ve looked into building a home in Sedona, but this part of Utah blew us away! There are so many parks and trails to hike.


----------



## TheHolleys87

PamMo said:


> @TheHolleys87, we came across an exchange into a 3BR in St George and gave it a try. We had a fantastic time! We’ve looked into building a home in Sedona, but this part of Utah blew us away! There are so many parks and trails to hike.


Yes, we were impressed too after doing the circuit this past September - started in Arches, Canyonlands and Dead Horse Point, on to Monument Valley and North Rim of the Grand Canyon, then Zion, Bryce Canyon, and finally Capitol Reef. Really made me wish I were still able to hike. So we gave all the information to DD and DSiL, who will hike in our place!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

You know your north San Diego County beaches if you can identify this beach:


----------



## dago

This should be easy


----------



## easyrider

dago said:


> This should be easy



Sedona at the Holy Cross Church. That is the biggest Jesus in a building I have ever seen. 

Bill


----------



## dago

easyrider said:


> Sedona at the Holy Cross Church. That is the biggest Jesus in a building I have ever seen.
> 
> Bill


Are you sure? Unless I labeled my pictures incorrectly, I have it as the Grand Canyon. I have been to Sedona also.


----------



## easyrider

dago said:


> Are you sure? Unless I labeled my pictures incorrectly, I have it as the Grand Canyon. I have been to Sedona also.



I was sure but not so much after reading your comment. I thought your picture looked like this picture I took of the Holy Cross.

Bill


----------



## dago

Wow Now you got me thinking. I may have indeed labelled the picture incorrectly. We were in Sedona on the same trip to the canyon, so this must be one of the photos from Sedona.


----------

